# hedgies getting along with guineapigs



## brandi.dan (Nov 26, 2008)

i must know if they would get along.


and if they could live in the same cage.

i have a guineapig and he is maybe 3 months.

and my friends hedgie just had babies yesterday.

so they would both be very young.
if you could help me that would be awesome =]


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

They can definitely NOT live in that same cage. 

They might be able to have some playtime, as long as it's supervised, but this depends on the individual hedgehog and individual guinea pig, every situation is different.


----------



## brandi.dan (Nov 26, 2008)

my guinea pig is a sweetheart, never does anything that i think of him being a bully.
he just loves to be held and run around. =]


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

That's fantastic. My nephew also has a super friendly guinea pig.  

But it's still important to not house a hedgehog and guinea pig together. Each have their own special needs, that should not be compromised by having a different animal in their habitat. 
And even if your guinea is super nice, that doesn't necessarily mean a hedgehog will enjoy having one a a friend. 

Also, hedgehogs are solitary creatures, and appreciate having their own space.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

There is absolutely NO WAY to house them together, and it's probably a good idea if they don't even come in contact with one another. 

Hedgehogs are insectivores, not rodents, like guinea pigs, and have entirely different requirements. Different diets, temperatures, bedding, overall care. Hedgehogs should be free-fed, which can't be done in the same cage because the guinea pig and hedgie might each other's food and get sick. There are so many reasons that would be a bad idea... not to mention it is probably likely they would not get along and kill each other...

Please research hedgies a LOT so you know what you are getting into, if you get one... they are not as low-maintenance and inexpensive as cavies.


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

brandi.dan said:


> and my friends hedgie just had babies yesterday.


Please keep in mind that baby hedgies should not be separated from their mothers before 6 weeks of age. So if you do decide to take one (and keep in mind that you need to do a LOT of research before you do in order to be able to properly care for a hedgie), you really shouldn't do so before the baby is 6 weeks old.

I have to agree with the opinion that hedgies and guinea pigs shouldn't be housed together. If you really want to take one of your friend's hedgies when it's older, you should have a separate cage set up specifically to meet hedgie needs. Setting up a cage can be relatively inexpensive depending on what options you choose--the big thing is keeping it warm enough, which can cause heating bills to go up. If you really want a hedgie, you need to have a cage just for the hedgie. You also need to keep in mind that they require a lot of care and daily interaction before you make a decision, and that sometimes vet bills can get expensive. There is a lot to consider before bringing home a hedgehog--but they're all worth it if you really love hedgies! This forum is a great place to start when looking for more information about what it takes to care for a hedgie, and you're sure to find links to other places that have great information. You have 6 weeks to learn as much as you can and decide whether or not a hedgie is the pet for you. Good luck! I hope you make the right decision.


----------

